# Sous Vide oven racks.



## nightowl (Mar 21, 2019)

I received a Gourmia GSV550 as a gift. The rack doesn’t hold much. I was thinking about getting these:


Instructions say not to use without a rack.
With the racks above, I can get more in it. Anyone use these without a rack or have suggestions?


----------



## biteme7951 (Mar 21, 2019)

When you say received as a gift, was it new in the box or did you receive it from someone who didn't want it anymore? The reason I ask is it is supposed to come with racks. Maybe call the customer service number to get the factory racks? 

Barry.


----------



## biteme7951 (Mar 21, 2019)

If you are going to buy racks this would be  better option


Barry.


----------



## nightowl (Mar 21, 2019)

biteme7951 said:


> When you say received as a gift, was it new in the box or did you receive it from someone who didn't want it anymore? The reason I ask is it is supposed to come with racks. Maybe call the customer service number to get the factory racks?
> Barry.


It was new in box. I'm using the rack that came with it. I can get 2 steaks max in the rack.



biteme7951 said:


> If you are going to buy racks this would be  better option
> 
> 
> Barry.


I looked at these, but are 3/4" too tall.
I thought with the flat racks I would keep bags off the bottom, and maybe stack them with space in between.
I am going to get a  immersion circulator  at some point so I can have a bigger container.


----------



## biteme7951 (Mar 21, 2019)

Gotcha. I don't know how well those would stack and leave room in between for circulation. I use a circulator clamped onto a stock pot and just clip the bags around the perimeter.


----------



## Jonok (Mar 21, 2019)

I do the much the same with either a big enameled canning pot or with a 40qt cooler.
 I have fabricated stainless racks for both of them that sit on top, and leave a little room between the meat and the side of the container.
 I’m sold on freezer bags and giant paper clips rather than vacuum packing everything...

The Joule SV that I have has no trouble keeping up with any of the stuff I’ve thrown at it...


----------

